#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  ik zoek n moslim man

## aulia

Ik ben n gescheiden moeder van 36 jaar en ik hoop dat ik via deze weg de ware zal vinden incha allah

----------


## amir1

> Ik ben n gescheiden moeder van 36 jaar en ik hoop dat ik via deze weg de ware zal vinden incha 
> 
> allah


Salam. Heb je kids.vanwaar in nl

----------


## seh

hai said 
ik zoek nu ook de serieuze relatie
ben zelfstandig...heb 2 kids eigen huis...rook en drink niet

vertel iets over je zelf

mvg steven

----------


## Amazigh91

> Ik ben n gescheiden moeder van 36 jaar en ik hoop dat ik via deze weg de ware zal vinden incha allah


Uw pm box zit vol

----------


## Licht-Op

> IK zou bij jou kunnen passen , Ik werk als klantenservicemedewerker en heb eigen huisje met 3 kamers . Ben een lieve , knappe , man van 39 jaar die naar zijn soulmate op zoek is . Lijkt het je wat mail me naar [email protected] inshaallah .


Hee Bobo, Kom je weer oplichten met je nonsens

----------


## Samy-

Salaam je berichtje sprak me aan en als je nog niemand heb ontmoet zou ik je graag beter leren kennen 
Mvg

----------

